
Man Free of Sickle Cell After Gene Therapy - Elof
https://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/news/20190917/alabama-man-free-of-sickle-cell-after-gene-therapy
======
loa_in_
This is first really promising result I am aware of in gene therapy.

We seem to be on a really good path with these kinds of treatments.

